# Not a good day.



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Well, my wife and I took off this morning to the Houston Woodcraft to pick up the Powermatic lathe I wasn't able to bring home last week because of rain and what I consider lack of service.

Well, today wasn't much better. I went and picked out a Fein MultiMaster and went to counter to pay for the MultiMaster and told them I wanted the Powermatic Lathe. He looked up on the computer and said, that the only one they had in stock was the one on the showroom floor. Well, I wasn't the happiest and they told me that this is normal. I was getting kinda peed off about this time. I didn't want a floor model that was not banged up but still now exactly like new in box. I asked them about any discounts on floor models and they said there is none. I asked to talk to manager and he wasn't there and the man at counter told me that I should really think about getting a Nova lathe instead for $800 some odd dollars instead of the Powermatic. That didn't make me feel better. I asked him why I would want a much smaller Nova over the much larger better built Powermatic?

I asked if the other Houston store had a Powermatic in box and he looked on computer and said no. I looked hard at it and decided to say no and come back home. It was all together as one piece and would be even more difficult getting out of truck back home unless they were agreeable to reduce price on a floor model and they said "no way". Since manager wasn't there the man said I could come back later and he would be there then maybe. I asked for owners name and number and he would only give me managers name and store number.

I decided to leave and they said, don't you want the Fein MultiMaster? I said "no" since their lack of desire to sell a tool, I would buy this at Amazon just like the Powermatic. Absolutely no concern for selling a tool was seen at all. If they would have even seemed to be willing to help any at all, I would have took the floor model home even at same price but they just didn't care. They did take my number for the manager.

When we left, the manager later called me and said they do not mark down floor models and would be glad to order one if I wanted new. I told him, I was now angry over lack of concern from his people and I could also order one myself and have delivered to my door for aproximately same price when tax isn't charged with Amazon and they have free shipping. He said ok and we left it at that.

Well, I still wanted the Fein, so I went to Lumberton to a Wood Store about 30 miles away from my home and guess what? They were out of them. No I wasn't mad at them for not having any but wonder in todays market, it is too easy to order off internet vs going to a store that doesn't carry inventory or limited inventory and risk losing sales. I ordered this from Amazon also today. Amazon now is scheduled to ship my new lathe from their location April 1st - 4th and then however long for shipment. Guess, I will have it in my garage maybe in a few weeks. Sure regret making two trips to other side of Houston to come back empty handed once again.

Not complaining about not dropping price down on floor model but they just didn't seem to want to even make a phone call to see if they could drop price. Don't think they wanted to load it in my truck because they kept trying to get me to buy that Nova lathe. Sure, I would rather have the $800 lathe over the $3400 big lathe. Sorry for rant, but today just didn't go well







. Also, I believe I made my last trip to Woodcraft and should have took Galvbays suggestion to begin with, but thought Woodcraft would have been faster for a few dollars less. I am on vacation next week and thought I may could have it put together and maybe even turn something but at least now, I can finish working on my house before I start a 3 week shutdown at work and then go back to Thailand as soon as that finishes. Probably won't get to use it until I get back from overseas now.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

That really sucks Slip! I myself do not like to buy anything that is a floor model UNLESS they offer some sort of discount.

If I were you I would not buy anything from them ever again ESPECIALLY how they treated you last weekend.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Trodery, I agree, that is just way too much money for me to not get brand new vs taking a floor model without a break but was still close to taking it anyway but talked myself out of it because I knew I can still get it for about same price elsewhere. If just today, it woudn't have been so bad, but last weekend? That just made situation worse.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

That sux Slip!! They lost any business I would have given them!! I just dont get it either especially these days i am sure they dont move to many of those lathes! Good luck with the Amazon Order!
:clover:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Good for you in sticking to your guns! Get what you want not what they want to sell. They are now off my list of possible future buys


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....sorry about the delay. I really wonder how some of these stores make it. I was in Rocklers the other day and asked a question to one of the guys working there. It wasn't like they were super busy and it was a simple question on a grinder. The guy looked at me like I was a bafoon and I quote "you don't need to know about that anyway". I just chuckled and walked out. I was impressed with Amazon...like I said, they had the best price, no tax, free shipping and they delivered right to the spot. Keep us posted. gb


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Well, Slip..you can add me to the list of ex-customers. Haven't been out to their new location but I been a BIG internet buyer..Nada Mas.. That ain't no way to treat a potential customer, no matter what biz you're in..especially right now... It dumfounds me to see this same thing over and over again now.. Nobody gives a damm about their customers. I've made a pretty good living absolutely spoiling my customers to death over all these years.. I simply cannot understand the attitude the sales people and/or the owners/managers have nowadays... just my .02

edit..and, GB...bet you ten bucks you were talking to Steve, the Manager at that Rockler.LOL

If Amazon or PSI ain't got it...I don't need it....LOL


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Really sorry to hear this Slip. 
It makes you wonder how a company can stay in business when they treat customers like these people did you. Then again, maybe this store won't be in business long -- they've only been open about a year so time will tell.
Hopefully, you'll get lucky and it'll ship right away from Amazon. Good luck.

I fondled one of those Multi Masters at Texas Tool a couple days ago but I managed to get out of there before it jumped in the truck...........lol Unfortunately, TT is only a couple miles from the house and I have to pass by there frequently.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

They are the ones I bought my big Jet from last year. I couldn't have asked for better service then. But I can see it has gone down hill since then. I will be buying a lot of new stuff sometime in the NEAR furture so they are now off my list.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Bobby said:


> They are the ones I bought my big Jet from last year. I couldn't have asked for better service then. But I can see it has gone down hill since then. I will be buying a lot of new stuff sometime in the NEAR furture so they are now off my list.


I agree Bobby, I bought my Delta Lathe, and Jet lathe from the store on 290. Same owner of all stores and met him once in store. I used to go to their store anytime I was near Houston. Not sure what changed, but saw a definate change myself with new store. Hate to turn people away from them based on my experience but although I used to love their store and can even see from past posts, I supported them in past, but no more. 
As tortuga states, with todays economy, customer service is what keeps people comming back vs buying items sitting on their recliners at a less expensive price and no sales taxes to boot. Too many businesses going out of business from the internet sales and for what the big department stores also sell for less, but no sales associates to help if needed.


----------



## GameThumper (Mar 28, 2008)

I really like the service at the one on 1960 but it was funny to walk into it the other day and find some I know working there that has no woodworking or tool background. Just needed a job during hard times.

I've learned to overcome the short comings. If I ask for help or a question and do not find myself satisfied... I with all confidence relay that I appreiciate his assistance and that I would like to have a second input on it. 

It doesn't take long for you to learn each other. Sometimes good sometimes bad... but last time I checked, I had to pay them for their services. When's the last time you felt good about paying for something you didn't get?

Wow... Think I'll make a trip to WoodCraft.:biggrin:


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

Before I ordered everything I wanted off from Penn State I went to Woodcraft, never got any help and after walking around for 45 minutes I decided just to leave. 

Doubt I will be back, not much of a specialty store if you ask me if nobody knows what they are talking about.

FN


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

okay cool down and write a email to the corp headquarters explain your expierance witht his store. you can not blame the store cashier but the manager thats different


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

It's a strange place - depends on who's working and how they feel. First time I walked in their place (on 290) I strolled around for about 20 minutes while 3 guys stood at the register BSing. Not once did they ask if I needed any help - even when I left. I've been in the new store several times and had excellent service but I've also been ignored on a couple of occasions. I've called ahead to see if they had something in stock and arrived to find it sitting on the counter for me. Bought a tool, drove home and found an ad in the mail for a discount on that tool. Called them and they issued credit over the phone (even though the ad hadn't started yet). Asked about a router lift and got excellent advice from two different guys. Consistency is a weak point with them. Sorry about your experience SK - I know that's frustrating when you have to drive so far.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm not angry any more. I believe the first day, they should have told me that all they had was a floor model and I would have ordered from Amazon to begin with. There was three men at the store both times and all three were not much help (two were the same both times). They have good stuff there and when prices are close, I try to buy from a local store vs go out to internet, but I do like internet better other than supporting local businesses. I still won't go to Woodcraft any longer. It is not the corporate Woodcraft, but the store is locally owned by a man names Mike Sauder from San Antonio which owns all stores in Texas. I cannot find his email or address anywhere to let him know about his stores lack of service. Generally they are nice and have been helpfull, but can help but wonder if they just didn't want to load the lathe in my truck and just didn't want to sell the thing. I am well happy with getting it otherwise from Amazon. I know Galvbay likes their service and reviews are great to deal with for this item. Never had a bad experience with Amazon and bought a quite a few things from them. Even ordered the Fien WoodMaster comming from them also. Almost $4000 worth of merchandise that Woodcraft lost sales on and I spent a full day trying to get one with them. Did get to eat at Papacitas twice though. Sure hope it comes quick though.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

I suggest while you wait...start looking for some *BIG* chunks of wood to play with. You are going to LOVE that machine! It will be here before you know it. Congrats AGAIN...gb


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

galvbay said:


> I suggest while you wait...start looking for some *BIG* chunks of wood to play with. You are going to LOVE that machine! It will be here before you know it. Congrats AGAIN...gb


It just so happens....I have some BIG chunks of wood. IKE wood.
Pecan, Hackberry and ASH. It's only a few feet from the driveway.
Come and get it. GB I have a few select pieces for you as well.

I halved a few pieces last weekend and it was still wet, not much different from the day I put it behind the garage and no signes of spalting ?? Any way, it's good bowl and vessel stock. Hooked has a huge pile of Hackberry also and it's started to spalt already.


----------

